# Everybody's doin it!!!!!



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

looked like mostly knee -waist deep powder that looks so fun. 

Wish I was able to travel to more worldly locations to enjoy what many of you have or have ridden. 

Nice !!!


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Cheers, Slyder!!!!!

I'm sure you'll venture out at some stage?????


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Damn. That's a lotta pow!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Damn, hope I get to japan next year.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

F1EA said:


> Damn. That's a lotta pow!


Same trip a week later I had it nipple deep in Nozawa!!!!!

Unfortunately didn't take the camera out that day, so it kinda never really happened!!!!! :blink:

Bein that deep was actually pretty unnervin for me though!!!!!


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Argo said:


> Damn, hope I get to japan next year.


In the process of sortin my next trip out at the mo!!!!!

Where/When you thinkin?????


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Powdergasm 

That was fucking awesome.

Me wants Japan.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Cheers, Manic!!!!!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Niseko in jan or feb.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Mizu Kuma said:


> Same trip a week later I had it nipple deep in Nozawa!!!!!
> 
> Unfortunately didn't take the camera out that day, so it kinda never really happened!!!!! :blink:
> 
> Bein that deep was actually pretty unnervin for me though!!!!!


Dont worry about footage!! those memories are yours for life. 

Unless you were drunk and forgot all about it... in such case, just go back and do it again (and bring a camera)


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Argo said:


> Niseko in jan or feb.


Best time!!!!!


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

F1EA said:


> Dont worry about footage!! those memories are yours for life.
> 
> Unless you were drunk and forgot all about it... in such case, just go back and do it again (and bring a camera)


There was plenty of drinkin goin on, but none before strappin in!!!!! 

Oh well, looks like I do have a good excuse to go back again!!!!! :laugh:


----------



## tradnwaves4snow (Nov 19, 2013)

pow pow pow!


----------

